# Garage Whifbitz R35 GTR intercooler kit



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

I have my own intercooler kit coming out for the R35 GTR any day now. 

Its larger with a cross flow design and ALOT cheaper than what is available at the moment. 

It will come with a choice of blue or black silicon hoses, polished alluminium intercooler piping and windscreen washer bottle.

More details to come very soon. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

any pics sounds good


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Pics and more details to follow very soon, got to finish fitting it tomorrow hopefully and then Ryan will be fully testing it next week.
Its looking rather good though!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Waiting for the updates


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

I've just added some pictures of the pre-production version.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shame I ordered one last week.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Ive got the data from the pressure drop and temp difference across the stock core on a syvecs log and will be doing to same with this intercooler to see if i didn't waste any money!

But looking at the airflow design compared to stock i will be very surprised if this doesn't improve the pressure drop.

Ryan


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

This will be interesting and without GTR tax sounds great.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> This will be interesting and without GTR tax sounds great.


That's the idea Chuck.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ryan.g said:


> Ive got the data from the pressure drop and temp difference across the stock core on a syvecs log and will be doing to same with this intercooler to see if i didn't waste any money!
> 
> But looking at the airflow design compared to stock i will be very surprised if this doesn't improve the pressure drop.
> 
> Ryan


I remember listening to you two arm wrestling over this at Supra Pod a couple of months back :chuckle: Assuming that the testing comes up positive on the pressure drop, will there be any significant value in installing this on a stage 4 tuned car?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I remember listening to you two arm wrestling over this at Supra Pod a couple of months back :chuckle: Assuming that the testing comes up positive on the pressure drop, will there be any significant value in installing this on a stage 4 tuned car?


Hello mate, yes there will be a benefit, this intercooler has a much greater surface area than the stock coolers, so will stay cooler for longer and more of the time.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks good mate


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

A picture of the intercooler core fitted to the car, nice...


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

Does look good this!......I'd possibly be interested  although I only need one ( other wasn't damaged)


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

That looks really good mate. Well done.


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks very good, will be interested to see the results of the data logging.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

edwards_gtr said:


> Does look good this!......I'd possibly be interested  although I only need one ( other wasn't damaged)


Hi Edwards_gtr, this intercooler replaces both of the stock coolers.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Tweaked said:


> That looks really good mate. Well done.


Thanks!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Does this come with ducting, Paul?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Johnny G said:


> Does this come with ducting, Paul?


You can use the stock ducting which would need cutting to fit but it will come with a carbon duct which is being made at the moment, that is about 2 months away from production approx.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah ok, bud.
I'll look at it in the new year


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Saw this intercooler in action today on Ryans car, as a result i have ordered one from Paul, Superb results, huge reduction in temps logged and a 40bhp gain if i understood correctly, im sure Paul or Ryan will be along soon with the facts.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

JamieP said:


> Saw this intercooler in action today on Ryans car, as a result i have ordered one from Paul, Superb results, huge reduction in temps logged and over a 40bhp gain if i understood correctly, im sure Paul or Ryan will be along soon with the facts.


Interested in this too  Jamie, when you say a 40hp gain, that was on Ryan's car with hybrid turbos?

Cheers,

George


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, it was about that, went from 705bhp to to 743bhp iirc, Ryan was very impressed with it which was enough for me to decide on one.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Now we have some hard data on this IC, could this be compaired to the Forge, Marston and AMS ?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Price? Hopefully no GTR tax here.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

JamieP said:


> Yeah, it was about that, went from 705bhp to to 743bhp iirc, Ryan was very impressed with it which was enough for me to decide on one.


Those are fantastic figures! Got my interest now


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect  since iam in the market for a FMIC...


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Pre intercooler 133c, post intercooler 29c on the dyno.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Have everything logged before and after from Syvecs So will post up datalogs when back at work.

Ryan


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Price? Hopefully no GTR tax here.


Thats the plan, prices will be announced very soon.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> Now we have some hard data on this IC, could this be compaired to the Forge, Marston and AMS ?


I'd like to think so


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

JamieP said:


> Pre intercooler 133c, post intercooler 29c on the dyno.


That is a fantastic result isn't it, very very pleasing! I should have a delivery time for yours in the morning hopefully.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Ok, the price will be £1200 inc VAT retail, that's for the intercooler, polished alluminium pipework, black silicon hoses and alloy washer tank.

I will also be offering an optional carbon duct designed to seal the intercooler to the bumper at a later date, they are in the pipeline so will be coming, at a guess about 2 months away. 

You can use it with the stock ducting though which will need to be cut to fit, thats what Ryan has on his car and you've seen the results of that already. 

Club members discounts available plus we can fit it here if required. 

Delivery time for the first batch is around 4 - 6 weeks away.

Any questions just ask.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Great price, can't wait to get mine on, be nice if I can make a true 650bhp stage 4.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

JamieP said:


> Great price, can't wait to get mine on, be nice if I can make a true 650bhp stage 4.


Should be do able by the sound of it.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fantastic price, fair play for releasing a GTR tax free FMIC.

Anders


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Will be on my list of parts!!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Fantastic price, Well done for releasing a sensibly priced Intercooler, hope you do well with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be after one of these, late Xmas present I think


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Already confirmed my order!


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

*Data*

Below is some data that i recorded on the dyno comparing the Stock IC vs the Whifbitz one. Same .. Load, ramp time, ambient temp within 3%, engine, cooling fan used and same calibration in the ECU.

I would like to add first that i was seriously surprised by the results! and Jamie who was sat in the car keeping me company on friday, could report on that by my face when i saw the power increase. I have always been a fond user of maintaining as much of stock parts as possible due to the R&D levels i know which is done with them BUT on this instance i was shocked.

Here is a log from the Stock IC using some of the factory and mostly external thermocouplers.

Take a note at the Peak Manifold pressure and Temps before and after intercooler










The car made between 710-720hp on this setup. One of the graphs from this setup is below..although on a slighty warmer day hence lower power. But will grab the graph from Charlie when i see him later in week to show ~715hp graph from when i did the log.











Now this is the log from the Whiftbitz intercooler using the stock ducting still (had to be cut to make work)










Note how much better the post temps are.. also look at the lower egts and increased manifold pressure which was running roughly the same wastegate duty. I need to log the before and after pressures to see if it has a better pressure drop over standard but based on the routes the stock takes having lot of 90 bends and the fact the pressure went up i would bet good money it will have less of a pressure drop.

Here is resulting power figures. Please note that the dyno sweeps were done on different days so dont take it as a fact you will gain the % i did but the temp improvements and increased compressor flow for same wastegate opening made me extremely happy.










The funny thing is i did bet Jamie that it would probably make less HP before doing any testing etc as i said the R&D in the stock items are so good. How wrong was I

Ryan


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Also i purposely lowered the torque more in the midrange to keep my worries at bay about stock rods bending


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice data and good to see oem rear section is good for 750bhp


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Would i need a new custom map if I fit one of these new intercoolers?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

as5606 said:


> Would i need a new custom map if I fit one of these new intercoolers?


yes as its cross flow


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Great work and sounds fabulous - might wait for Carbon ducting but seems a really good upgrade (and keep temps down) for the Stage 4/4.5 cars.

Well done all involved - Ryan....surprised well I never ;-)


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Im very interested to see how this affects a Stage 4 car running EcuTek remap


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

grahamc said:


> Im very interested to see how this affects a Stage 4 car running EcuTek remap


Fit one on your car and you will find out


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Im very interested to see how this affects a Stage 4 car running EcuTek remap


I've ordered one from Paul - so when it's on, I'll ask Ryan for a remap and we'll see. I'll be SRD Stage 4, so no downpipes.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Johnny G said:


> I've ordered one from Paul - so when it's on, I'll ask Ryan for a remap and we'll see. I'll be SRD Stage 4, so no downpipes.


Have you?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Have you?


On MkIV last night - I said I'd have one - I thought that would be classed as an order?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Fit one on your car and you will find out


Plan to, but waiting for the full kit with carbon ducting, etc 

Since it requires a map change, what else can I fit? 
* full intakes
??????


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

great price..its on my list. 

Got to save up and will see how Johnny G gets on with his stage 4. 

Will also be interesting to see how Jamie P gets on.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

as5606 said:


> Would i need a new custom map if I fit one of these new intercoolers?


I was just about to post the same question.

I may pop a question down to Litchfields to see what Iain thinks.

David


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Have the flows and temperatures etc been compared to other competitors such as the Forge offering?

I note thats its nearly double the price, so would be most interested in the answer.

Finally, is this real benefit when the engine bay and/or external air temperatures are high, such as hot summer days or driving on track?

David


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The bigger I/C will help more in the hot weather, looking at the Syvecs logs the I/C does work very well even at colder ambient temps


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

As a matter of interest, is there much of a weight difference between this and the stock kit? 

I just saw the weight difference on the downpipes and ypipe, so just wondering


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I'm having one


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Ok, the price will be £1200 inc VAT retail, that's for the intercooler, polished alluminium pipework, black silicon hoses and alloy washer tank.
> 
> I will also be offering an optional carbon duct designed to seal the intercooler to the bumper at a later date, they are in the pipeline so will be coming, at a guess about 2 months away.
> 
> ...


That is good.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

So its reasonable to expect an extra 20-30bhp on a stage 4 car?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> So its reasonable to expect an extra 20-30bhp on a stage 4 car?


You would like to think so yes, with the sort of gains on the inlet temps its going to have a great effect.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

It will be interesting to see results on an EcuTek mapped car where timing control is different than Syvecs. Mine has AMS FMIC and it didn't seem to make much difference to peak power (Ryan mapped), but I'd like to think it would help maintain power and level of safety on track.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> It will be interesting to see results on an EcuTek mapped car where timing control is different than Syvecs. Mine has AMS FMIC and it didn't seem to make much difference to peak power (Ryan mapped), but I'd like to think it would help maintain power and level of safety on track.


That'll be the difference between the stock and aftermarket intercoolers, it will produce more power more of the time.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Purchased mine today from Paul, can't wait to get it on.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like an excellent price for an excellent product. Will certainally be giving this some serious consideration when i go stage IV+


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

will you be making a bigger core like they have in the usa for builds over 900whp?

not that yours can't achiev that (another jdm brand runs 1200whp similar to yours.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Hows about this on a stage 5? As a combination with uprated rods decated front pipes and SVM's larger 70mm throttle bodies, could this make a turbo upgrade to stage 5 a bit unnecessary?

Other option, would this work as effectively with a stage 5 turbo?

Leaving the pub talk aside (in the nicest possible way), what gains could be expected with the 2 above options?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

mindlessoath said:


> will you be making a bigger core like they have in the usa for builds over 900whp?
> 
> not that yours can't achiev that (another jdm brand runs 1200whp similar to yours.


Shouldn't need to, this core should take 1200bhp comfortably.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Alexinphuket said:


> Hows about this on a stage 5? As a combination with uprated rods decated front pipes and SVM's larger 70mm throttle bodies, could this make a turbo upgrade to stage 5 a bit unnecessary?
> 
> Other option, would this work as effectively with a stage 5 turbo?
> 
> Leaving the pub talk aside (in the nicest possible way), what gains could be expected with the 2 above options?


I cant really answer this I'm afraid, not until more people have fitted and seen the gains that are possible from different stages. 
Judging from Ryans car which has Switzer P700 turbos you should gain a fair amount though.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Paul, I'll bide my time on this one and hopefully see some more results come out, but very interested.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

So who else has bought one of these?


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

I got one i like Whifbitz parts and Paul's no GTR tax policy it will be a hit world wide.


Tweaked said:


> So who else has bought one of these?


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic Product Paul well done, especially without the GTR Tax, im sure you'll receive many orders - how much to fit ? ( I've just noticed you are a mere 13 miles from me)


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Fmlad2002 said:


> Fantastic Product Paul well done, especially without the GTR Tax, im sure you'll receive many orders - how much to fit ? ( I've just noticed you are a mere 13 miles from me)


You have PM!


----------

